# Will directv ever fix the "channels i get" option



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

I have never been able to get this to work properly. When I set it as my list it still shows a bunch of hbo channels that I'm not subscribed to.


Oddly enough this option works perfectly on the iPad app... If they can do it on the iPad.... Why not on the receivers?


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

ajiuO said:


> I have never been able to get this to work properly. When I set it as my list it still shows a bunch of hbo channels that I'm not subscribed to.
> 
> Oddly enough this option works perfectly on the iPad app... If they can do it on the iPad.... Why not on the receivers?


What's to fix??? It's just a listing of channels you have available to you. I think D* just needs to change what it's called and people wouldn't have an expectation that it has some sort of meaning......

The system has two customizable channel listings called "Favorites", doesn't take much to run through the channel list and checkmark the ones you get and uncheckmark the ones you don't.

I have just never understood this "issue"....


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"sdirv" said:


> I have just never understood this "issue"....


The "issue" is, prior to getting the Premier package, I had all sorts of HBO and other premium movie channels that I didn't subscribe to in my guide when I selected "Channels I Get".

I'm not sure what they could change the title of that filter to, but when you select that option as a filter for the guide, you should only see channels that you subscribe to.

It's bad enough that you have to go back through the guide and hide all of the PPV channels. When "Channels I Get" is selected, the guide should hide all channels that you don't subscribe to. It doesn't, and that's the "issue".


----------



## camattin (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm with the OP on this. This option used to work and show only the channels I was subscribed to. Now it shows *mostly* the channels I subscribe to plus a random sprinkling of channels that I don't subscribe to. It needs to be fixed.


----------



## kovach (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, I agree, there's always a bunch of channels you don't subscribe to sprinkled in all over (for example...distant 'locals').


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

Either fix the "Channels I get" filter or get rid of it.


----------



## camattin (Feb 6, 2003)

Spicoli said:


> Either fix the "Channels I get" filter or get rid of it.


Exactly.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

camattin said:


> Exactly.


+1


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I Never use it as I have a Custom Guide which only has the Channels I care about and once you set it up you are done unless you have to add a channel or two when a New Channel makes it's Debut.

If needs to be fixed but I could care less at this point with my Customize Channel Guide.

I don't care to see a lot of Channels such as the Shopping Channels or Oxygen or WON, etc. so I eliminate them in my Custom Guide and it narrows down the length of the list and makes it easier to scroll thru.


----------



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't know what you mean by its not a problem and it shows channel available to me.

Hbo is not available to me because I don't subscribe. When you have a list that says "channels I get" that is what I expect it to mean.

Like I said the same option is available on the iPad app and it works perfectly.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

Richierich said:


> I Never use it as I have a Custom Guide which only has the Channels I care about and once you set it up you are done unless you have to add a channel or two when a New Channel makes it's Debut.
> 
> If needs to be fixed but I could care less at this point with my Customize Channel Guide.
> 
> I don't care to see a lot of Channels such as the Shopping Channels or Oxygen or WON, etc. so I eliminate them in my Custom Guide and it narrows down the length of the list and makes it easier to scroll thru.


I do the same. But... It would simply be easier to be able to filter through the channels that you specifically are authorized to view, "Channels I get".
Then decide what channels you want to put into your customized guide.
I think a great idea would be to show the "Channels I get" and be able to add/delete them from your custom guide while in the guide.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've noticed the channels that show up are ones added in HD. So the smattering of premium channels you see are the ones added since you probably got your box. At least that's what happens to me.


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the same problems, on both our HR2x receivers they display all the Cinemax channels with 'channels i get' selected and we don't subscribe to them. Persists after a reboot, and also after switching to various guide options. 

After the Starz free weekend one of those channels stuck around as well even though it's no longer a 'channel I get'.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sdirv said:


> I have just never understood this "issue"....


CIG is a very helpful feature when it works.

If favorites lists were self-mainaining, they might serve as a substitute. They aren't, so they don't.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's gotten much better during the past couple of years. But it's still not perfect. I just don't think it's a very high priority for DirecTV's engineering team.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wish it would dim out the channels in the guide I no longer subscribe to or were only turned on for free preview weekends. I keep clicking on channels I don't get and it's annoying.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

dualsub2006 said:


> The "issue" is, prior to getting the Premier package, I had all sorts of HBO and other premium movie channels that I didn't subscribe to in my guide when I selected "Channels I Get".


Why would you select a listing of channels available to you as your guide??? There are three choices for you to use for guides "All Channels", "Favorites 1", and "Favorites 2". The Favorites lists being customizable to your needs.



dualsub2006 said:


> I'm not sure what they could change the title of that filter to, but when you select that option as a filter for the guide, you should only see channels that you subscribe to.


The "Channels I Get" list isn't a filter......it's a listing of all the channels available to you. It's your choice to actually get those channels by subscribing to them.



dualsub2006 said:


> It's bad enough that you have to go back through the guide and hide all of the PPV channels. When "Channels I Get" is selected, the guide should hide all channels that you don't subscribe to. It doesn't, and that's the "issue".


Why should it???? That's not what it's for......it's not a listing of "Channels I subscribe to".


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Spicoli said:


> Either fix the "Channels I get" filter or get rid of it.


Filter???

The system has 2 customizable filters....called Favorites. The listing you guys are talking about isn't a filter.

I use the listing to see if channels have been added that I don't know about because they didn't just pop up automatically into my Favorites list. Other than that...it's just a list on the system that shows my what is available to me if I choose to subscribe to them.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Richierich said:


> I Never use it as I have a Custom Guide which only has the Channels I care about and once you set it up you are done unless you have to add a channel or two when a New Channel makes it's Debut.
> 
> If needs to be fixed but I could care less at this point with my Customize Channel Guide.
> 
> I don't care to see a lot of Channels such as the Shopping Channels or Oxygen or WON, etc. so I eliminate them in my Custom Guide and it narrows down the length of the list and makes it easier to scroll thru.


+1

Seems that the issue is that people want a custom guide but want the system to do it for them....and it won't.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

No.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

harsh said:


> CIG is a very helpful feature when it works.


I find that CIG works just fine......it's a listing of channels I get. Now....whether or not I choose to subscribe to those channels is another matter.


----------



## camattin (Feb 6, 2003)

sdirv said:


> The "Channels I Get" list isn't a filter......it's a listing of all the channels available to you. It's your choice to actually get those channels by subscribing to them.


Calling it a filter or not is purely semantics. According to DTV it is supposed to only show the channels you *subscribe* to. By it showing us channels we are not paying to receive it is not functioning as documented by DTV themselves.

From http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2185:

(emphasis mine)
If you have a DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR, DIRECTV® HD Receiver or DIRECTV Plus® DVR:

Press GUIDE on your remote
Press the YELLOW button on your remote to display the Guide Options menu
Select "Change Favorites List"
Select "Channels I get"
You'll now *see only the channels you subscribe to*. "Channels I get (fav)" should be displayed in the bottom left corner of the guide screen.


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

sdirv said:


> Filter???
> 
> The system has 2 customizable filters....called Favorites. The listing you guys are talking about isn't a filter.
> 
> I use the listing to see if channels have been added that I don't know about because they didn't just pop up automatically into my Favorites list. Other than that...it's just a list on the system that shows my what is available to me if I choose to subscribe to them.


You've got to be kidding. It is a filter and it's suppose to do exactly what it says and display only the channels that you are subscribed to or have been activated for. This issue has been going on for years and has never been fixed correctly. Many threads before.....

The biggest problem that I have with Favorite Lists is that they never show the free preview channels which happens quite frequently. The "Channels I Get" automatically displays them everytime. If they were to enable that feature for Favorite Lists, I'd gladly switch over.

I've said it before, why can't the software just simply look at the access card and display only those channels that are activated?


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

camattin said:


> Calling it a filter or not is purely semantics. According to DTV it is supposed to only show the channels you *subscribe* to. By it showing us channels we are not paying to receive it is not functioning as documented by DTV themselves.
> 
> From http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2185:
> 
> ...


+1
Like I stated in an earlier post, either fix it or just get rid of it. It doesn't work. Not that it's a big deal to me because I do use a custom favorites list for a guide. It does come in handy for those free premium movie channel weekends though.


----------



## camattin (Feb 6, 2003)

Spicoli said:


> +1
> Like I stated in an earlier post, either fix it or just get rid of it. It doesn't work. Not that it's a big deal to me because I do use a custom favorites list for a guide. It does come in handy for those free premium movie channel weekends though.


Bingo. I like having it, but when it doesn't function as documented it needs to be fixed or eliminated. If they would eliminate it then perhaps I'd have the kick in the pants needed to bother setting up a favorites list. :sure:


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sdirv said:


> ...What's to fix??? It's just a listing of channels you have available to you...





sdirv said:


> ...The "Channels I Get" list isn't a filter......it's a listing of all the channels available to you... It's your choice to actually get those channels by subscribing to them.
> 
> Why should it???? That's not what it's for......it's not a listing of "Channels I subscribe to".





sdirv said:


> I find that CIG works just fine......it's a listing of channels I get. Now....whether or not I choose to subscribe to those channels is another matter.


I'm confused by your definition. CIG does not show all of the channels you could potentially subscribe to. To see this you would need to set your favorites list to "all channels." If it's not a listing of "Channels I subscribe to" then why have a different option from "all channels?"


----------



## camattin (Feb 6, 2003)

dsw2112 said:


> I'm confused by your definition. CIG does not show all of the channels you could potentially subscribe to. To see this you would need to set your favorites list to "all channels."


Right, that's because sdirv doesn't understand what CIG means. I'm hoping my pointing out the definition straight from the horse's mouth (the DTV website), he'll see the light.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

camattin said:


> Right, that's because sdirv doesn't understand what CIG means. I'm hoping my pointing out the definition straight from the horse's mouth (the DTV website), he'll see the light.


There's that, and threads such as these that might clue *sdirv* in 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176582&highlight=CIG


----------



## andrewj0781 (Dec 1, 2011)

Another problem is it shows a lot of the RSN that I don't subscribe to either might as well use the all channels for your guide.


----------



## jmpfaff (Dec 13, 2004)

The box sure is quick to tell me I don't subscribe to a channel if I click on it, so why can't it filter them out of the guide?

And I shouldn't have to maintain a Favorites list to only see the channels I get. And to all of you who maintain your own Favorites lists because D* won't fix this feature -- why are you covering for them?

If any of the potential troubleshooters out there are reading this wondering about symptoms...all of my boxes (2 x H24, 1 x HR22, 1 x HR23) show me HD premiums that have been added recently (e.g. HBO) as well as all the SportsPak channels.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

The biggest issues that are left are the HBOs ,Cinemax, and RSN HD channels. I went to someone's house that has only has SD(gasp) and CIG wasn't an issue for HBO and Cinemax.. wished I checked the RSNs. 

Wish they would finish the job they started.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

camattin said:


> Right, that's because sdirv doesn't understand what CIG means. I'm hoping my pointing out the definition straight from the horse's mouth (the DTV website), he'll see the light.


Well.....hate to say it, but the instructions from the website don't work on my system. There have been changes in the GUI and some button functions since that was posted.

I think the "understanding here" is that in the 6 years I've been using D*, the only place I've actually looked at CIG was from within the System Setup menu, under Favorites.

I just tried it again.....once populated, I'm given a list of every channel available to me, with the one's I don't subscribe to (or unable to receive like the 3D stuff) grayed out.

In selecting CIG from a guide/menu while watching TV I'm given a listing that isn't particularly useful to me since it includes all the PPV channels, all the religious and foreign language channels in my area, shopping channels, adult channels....pretty much everything I don't want to see in my guide. And the reason I take a few moments to create a Custom Favorites listing.

My lack of understanding comes from not seeing any functionality in using it (so I haven't) to begin with and then not understanding why a few people seem to focus on it while others shrug it off.....


----------



## Jive Turkey (Sep 6, 2011)

I would grin and bear it with the CIG confusion if I could use more than 2 customized favorites lists. I use one now that is the actual "channels I can watch," which only leaves me one more to use as a legit favorites list. That isn't enough for me! :grin:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

CIG is useless. Not because it doesn't work, but because it is...useless. You sub to programming packages. You (should) know what channels you get. Now create a favorites list of any channels you may want to watch at any point in your time as a DirecTV customer. Done. 

If you don't know what channels you sub to, visit directv.com and find out. If you can't figure out how to do that, call them and request that they mail you a channel guide. If you can't do that...well then there is no hope. Just turn the TV off.

If you want CIG to work perfectly so that you know what channels you get that you will never tune into at any point in your life...good luck.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> CIG is useless. Not because it doesn't work, but because it is...useless. You sub to programming packages. You (should) know what channels you get. Now create a favorites list of any channels you may want to watch at any point in your time as a DirecTV customer. Done.
> 
> If you don't know what channels you sub to, visit directv.com and find out. If you can't figure out how to do that, call them and request that they mail you a channel guide. If you can't do that...well then there is no hope. Just turn the TV off.
> 
> If you want CIG to work perfectly so that you know what channels you get that you will never tune into at any point in your life...good luck.


well it helps that most channels in 200-300 are part of choice extra. But on cable some like this is needed badly.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Hoosier205 View Post
> CIG is useless. Not because it doesn't work, but because it is...useless. You sub to programming packages. You (should) know what channels you get.


Yep, and you know when a new one is added, or when there is a free preview of channels not in your favorites list... If you follow this forum, you probably dont need it, but my parents dont follow this forum, would find it useful it it worked.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I use CIG myself, mostly because after years of using a custom list I got tired of missing out on free preview weekends and added channels. While I don't care for the crap it leaves behind (shopping,PPV, and porn), I personally find it more to my liking than maintaining a custom list. I, too, wish DirecTV would make it work properly. While I understand the apologists arguments as to why it's not all that useful, that's no excuse for it not to work, and no reason to hammer people who choose to use it and would like it to work properly.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

Possibly related, I had a keyword search for "cycling" and the HR would record programs on channels that I did not get leaving me staring at a black screen. How the hell do you defend that ? The box should be smart enough to know not to record an unsubscribed channel.[/QUOTE]

This also brings up another point. This is also a problem with OnDemand programs as well. If you search for a certain type of program the results give you shows/movies that tyou can't even watch because you are not subscribed to those channels. Again it's not blaming anything on anybody but when you have such potential to make a great user friendly DVR it's just a shame.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jmpfaff said:


> And I shouldn't have to maintain a Favorites list to only see the channels I get. And to all of you who maintain your own Favorites lists because D* won't fix this feature -- why are you covering for them?


I am not covering for them but have used a Customized Channel List on every box I have had since I started watching TV via satellite and it's just the Logical Thing To Do!!!

I and my wife do Not want to see shopping, channels, or a lot of other channels that are total nonsense to us and just make the list longer for Browsing thru so I want a smaller concise list of just the channels I am interested in.

Makes a lot of sense to me and my wife!!! :icon_lol:


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

This wasn't supposed to be a debate between using Channels I Get or creating your own custom guide. It's just that if they have the "option" to view all the channels that you are authorized for and that "option" is not working properly the question is are they going to fix it or not?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Spicoli said:


> This wasn't supposed to be a debate between using Channels I Get or creating your own custom guide. It's just that if they have the "option" to view all the channels that you are authorized for and that "option" is not working properly the question is are they going to fix it or not?


No, Directv Is Not Going To Fix This Issue as they have Bigger Fish To Fry and this is way down on their Priority List.

We have had it on our DBSTALK WISH LIST for years now and is hasn't been addressed so my guess is you will not see it in your lifetime!!! :lol:

Also, just curious why people wouldn't want to set up a Favorite Channel List because once you do it you are done and the only other thing you have to do is Monitor when New Channels come online.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

Richierich said:


> No, Directv Is Not Going To Fix This Issue as they have Bigger Fish To Fry and this is way down on their Priority List.
> 
> We have had it on our DBSTALK WISH LIST for years now and is hasn't been addressed so my guess is you will not see it in your lifetime!!! :lol:
> 
> *Also, just curious why people wouldn't want to set up a Favorite Channel List because once you do it you are done and the only other thing you have to do is Monitor when New Channels come online*.


To be honest, I don't know. I don't know if it's so much not wanting to but maybe not knowing how or they don't want to go through the process.

I have my favorites set up on all of my boxes and I have since subscribing to D* in 97 or 98.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

For me, at least, my reasons were outlined in my previous post. I do computers during the day (to grossly summarize). When I get home I don't want to dick with my television, I don't want to tweak my television, I don't want to play beta testing with my television. My television is not my hobby. When I get home I want to turn that mindless device on and be (marginally) entertained without having to make a computer-esque project of TV. I realize what forum I type this in, blasphemy to those up here, but there it is. I get enough tech, and tech tweaking at work, I don't care to bring it home.



Richierich said:


> Also, just curious why people wouldn't want to set up a Favorite Channel List because once you do it you are done and the only other thing you have to do is Monitor when New Channels come online.


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

Richierich said:


> No, Directv Is Not Going To Fix This Issue as they have Bigger Fish To Fry and this is way down on their Priority List.


Prioity List?? I think it's on their "Incapable Fix List". It's pretty bad when a mod has to open up a poll for Directv to figure out what channels shouldn't be showing up in CIG. :nono:
Their IT team must be really lost on this one. Just look at this thread to see what I mean:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176582&highlight=CIG

They're already on challenge #3 and still counting.....or have they simply given up now?



Richierich said:


> Also, just curious why people wouldn't want to set up a Favorite Channel List because once you do it you are done and the only other thing you have to do is Monitor when New Channels come online.


Very simple....free previews don't automatically show up. In your case, you'd either have to switch to All Channels or CIG to view them or keep having to add/remove them from your Favorite List everytime they are activated.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been trying to get this resolved for about four years. Unfortunately, I think we're at the point where it's as good as it's going to get. New channel CIG problems get resolved in 3-4 months, and as for the ones that haven't been resolved, they're not going to be. 

I think it's a shame the system isn't perfect but thanks to people here it's a lot better than it was.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I've been trying to get this resolved for about four years. Unfortunately, I think we're at the point where it's as good as it's going to get. New channel CIG problems get resolved in 3-4 months, and as for the ones that haven't been resolved, they're not going to be.
> 
> I think it's a shame the system isn't perfect but thanks to people here it's a lot better than it was.


Fine by me. I'd rather they focus their attention elsewhere. CIG is redundant when better options exist.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> CIG is useless. Not because it doesn't work, but because it is...useless. You sub to programming packages. You (should) know what channels you get. Now create a favorites list of any channels you may want to watch at any point in your time as a DirecTV customer. Done.
> 
> If you don't know what channels you sub to, visit directv.com and find out. If you can't figure out how to do that, call them and request that they mail you a channel guide. If you can't do that...well then there is no hope. Just turn the TV off.
> 
> If you want CIG to work perfectly so that you know what channels you get that you will never tune into at any point in your life...good luck.


Back when I had Total Choice Plus I didn't know exactly what my package contained. Nor could DIRECTV tell me. I called and used the website and frankly I found DIRECTV's listings lacking. It was (don't know about now) incomplete and inconsistent so it wasn't a very good tool to determine what channels were in each package.

IMHO, CIG isn't useless. There are plenty of people, myself included, who think it would be a useful tool.

There are a lot of channels and I think it's completely unreasonable to require everyone to memorize a couple of hundred channels. That's the whole reason behind CIG. 

Mike


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

JeffBowser said:


> I get enough tech, and tech tweaking at work, I don't care to bring it home.


I was a Computer Consultant and I hated to get on my PC at home which is why it took me so long to become proficient at PC Things (even though I worked on the large IBM Mainframe Computers) and I can understand your position but I just took 30 minutes to arrange my Customized Favorites Channel List and that was it.

Once in a while when I discover New Channels exist I simply add them to my Custom Favorites Channel List and I am done which takes about 5 minutes to do.

Not a lot of Tech Time or Tech Work to do and then you are done.

I just find it a waste of time and uselessness to look at Channels that I or my wife could care less about and don't want to be tempted such as The Home Shopping Channels.

If you want to look at the whole list of Directv Channels then I can look at CIG or all channels which is extremely Rare for me to have to do.

Just my $.02!!!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I understand your point, and I ran a custom list for several years. I got tired of maintaining it (this was during the big channel adding spree), and I also realized I was missing all the free premium weeks.

I see Stu's post, and I concede. I mainly wanted to pop up here in defense of the people who were being seemingly castigated for wanting to have and use an offered feature sans the bugs. So what if others think its useless, that doesn't make it so for everyone.



Richierich said:


> I was a Computer Consultant and I hated to get on my PC at home which is why it took me so long to become proficient at PC Things (even though I worked on the large IBM Mainframe Computers) and I can understand your position but I just took 30 minutes to arrange my Customized Favorites Channel List and that was it.
> 
> Once in a while when I discover New Channels exist I simply add them to my Custom Favorites Channel List and I am done which takes about 5 minutes to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Richierich said:


> N
> Also, just curious why people wouldn't want to set up a Favorite Channel List because once you do it you are done and the only other thing you have to do is Monitor when New Channels come online.


If CIG worked properly you wouldn't have to monitor when new channels come on line. I think that's what people have already been trying to say at various times in this thread.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> If CIG worked properly you wouldn't have to monitor when new channels come on line. I think that's what people have already been trying to say at various times in this thread.


Yes, but I don't want a lot of Shopping Channels and Porn Channels and all of the Christian Church Channels or Oprah Channels so using the Customized Favorites eliminates this.

If you like the CIG then I can see why you want it fixed but it is a Low Priority with Directv and I don't think it will ever get fixed where it is Perfect but Stuart Sweet has done a Great Job over 4 years to get it working as well as it works now but Perfection will not happen in my lifetime.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've been trying to get this resolved for about four years.


I think the question most have on this issue is this: Why will a channel for which there is no subscription show up in the CIG guide, but yet when tuning to the same channel the receiver "knows" that channel is "not authorized"? Does this information not lie with the access card, and if so, why can't the guide access the same data?


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

dsw2112 said:


> I think the question most have on this issue is this: Why will a channel for which there is no subscription show up in the CIG guide, but yet when tuning to the same channel the receiver "knows" that channel is "not authorized"? Does this information not lie with the access card, and if so, why can't the guide access the same data?


Exactly. For over 3 years, no one has ever responded to this question. There seems to be a fear on this forum about discussing the relationship between CIG and the access card. I'm beginning to suspect that the communication between the software and the access card is somehow restricted due to security concerns. As a result, it's likely the IT software team has limited knowledge or access to the card to keep it from being compromised. It's probably why Directv is asking users in a poll what unauthorized channels are showing up in the CIG guide based on your subscription package?

If this broken relationship is the real reason for it not being fixed, then it will never be fixed correctly. You can't simply base CIG on a current subscription package because there's too many subscribers out there with all sorts of grandfathered packages.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

CIG works perfectly on a Hughes E86, although the box is ancient.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Richierich said:


> Once in a while when I discover New Channels exist I simply add them to my Custom Favorites Channel List and I am done which takes about 5 minutes to do.
> 
> Just my $.02!!!


Combine your $.02 with that of all the others who are maintaining their favorites list and it adds up to some serious change.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

harsh said:


> Combine your $.02 with that of all the others who are maintaining their favorites list and it adds up to some serious change.


Yes Harsh, I just don't think it takes too much effort nowadays that we aren't adding a lot of Channels particularly HD Channels which is all I care about so maybe once a month or once every 2 months I might have to add a channel.

No Big Deal!!!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

The sales department doesn't want it fixed, they want you to see something of interest and get you to subscribe. Since I doubt they will ever fix it, they could use the slot for a third customizable list.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

davring said:


> The sales department doesn't want it fixed, they want you to see something of interest and get you to subscribe. Since I doubt they will ever fix it, they could use the slot for a third customizable list.


Now THAT approach sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Now THAT approach sounds like a great idea!


+2


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

That's long been my opinion on it. Especially since what I see mostly is premium HD channels like HBO that don't get removed.



davring said:


> The sales department doesn't want it fixed, they want you to see something of interest and get you to subscribe. Since I doubt they will ever fix it, they could use the slot for a third customizable list.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

sdirv said:


> What's to fix??? It's just a listing of channels you have available to you. I think D* just needs to change what it's called and people wouldn't have an expectation that it has some sort of meaning......
> 
> The system has two customizable channel listings called "Favorites", doesn't take much to run through the channel list and checkmark the ones you get and uncheckmark the ones you don't.
> 
> I have just never understood this "issue"....


The "issue" is that it affects your autorecords. Fortunately, Gamesearch has helped a lot with that, but you still will have all sorts of search returns on channels you don't get, and even if you set up favorites, your searches still return channels you don't get.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

sdirv said:


> The "Channels I Get" list isn't a filter......it's a listing of all the channels available to you. It's your choice to actually get those channels by subscribing to them.
> 
> Why should it???? That's not what it's for......it's not a listing of "Channels I subscribe to".


That makes no sense. By your reading, there is no difference between "Channels I get" and "Everything." Why even have a "Channels I Get" if it includes "Channels I don't get but might want to subscribe to after I win the lottery"?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

andrewj0781 said:


> Another problem is it shows a lot of the RSN that I don't subscribe to either might as well use the all channels for your guide.


Again, this is my real problem. As a 16 year NHLCI sub, I have to make several cumbersome boolean search strings to make sure that I get Islanders games with all those other RSNs turned on in the CIG. It has only improved insofar as DirecTV has started opening up the RSNs during game windows, so recordings end up working, not because the CIG works, but because the RSN now does.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

DirecTV has FINALLY solved the Channels I Get issue once and for all!!!

http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/06/directvs-tivo-ready-to-return-december-8th-in-a-few-markets/


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Richierich said:


> Yes Harsh, I just don't think it takes too much effort nowadays that we aren't adding a lot of Channels particularly HD Channels which is all I care about so maybe once a month or once every 2 months I might have to add a channel.


I think the freeview argument is _very_ compelling.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

islesfan said:


> DirecTV has FINALLY solved the Channels I Get issue once and for all!!!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/06/directvs-tivo-ready-to-return-december-8th-in-a-few-markets/


IIRC, the old TiVo used to always re-add channels. Especially, the shopping channels. This would happen when the channel was removed from the stream and then added back. The TiVo would see this as a new channel and put it back in your guide. Will the new HD TiVo have this same problem?


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Does anybody here in the forum still have a SD only box? Just wondering if CIG works for SD only. I could get the grandfather channel package argument, but most of channels in the 200s and 300s work fine. It should be relatively easy to code to check to see if I subscribed to HBO or Cinemax or Premium. Those are packages which are get updated whenever a new HBO or Cinemax channel gets added. Stuart has done a lot to get CIG to a somewhat usable state. I just want to see it continue to improve.


----------



## glen4cindy (Oct 19, 2006)

camattin said:


> Calling it a filter or not is purely semantics. According to DTV it is supposed to only show the channels you *subscribe* to. By it showing us channels we are not paying to receive it is not functioning as documented by DTV themselves.
> 
> From http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2185:
> 
> ...


This does NOT work.....It, as the OP describes, STILL shows HBO, CINNEMAX, and other odd channels that you DO NOT subscribe to. Another issue that I find, is this problem carries over to the Android App, at least in my case. Many times, I have searched for programming, found said programming, scheduled the recording, only to find that the DVR recorded a channel that I don't subscribe to. The Android App usually does not show the channels that I am not subscribed to, but, these random channels that show up in my guide, also show up in my Andorid App as available for recording.

I have contacted DTV 3 different times about this problem, and it is present on 2 different receivers in my house that have the CIG feature in the menu. None of the CSR's I spoke to were able to correct the problem.


----------



## kovach (Feb 22, 2010)

islesfan said:


> That makes no sense. By your reading, there is no difference between "Channels I get" and "Everything." Why even have a "Channels I Get" if it includes "Channels I don't get but might want to subscribe to after I win the lottery"?


Not to mention it displays channels I couldn't get even if I wanted to, like the distant locals.


----------



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

Why does the acsess card matter. They should just be able to have the guide get subscription information from the interweb.... It works fine for the iPad app.


----------



## jpoet (Feb 9, 2007)

> Possibly related, I had a keyword search for "cycling" and the HR would record programs on channels that I did not get leaving me staring at a black screen. How the hell do you defend that ? The box should be smart enough to know not to record an unsubscribed channel.


Exactly. That is the primary reason that CIG not working has been a thorn in my ...

CIG shows sports channels that I DO NOT GET. My recording rules [to catch teams I care about] seemed pick channels I DO NOT GET, almost as often as it got it right. To get around this major bug, I have to use multiple recording rules, to specify channel ranges that I actually get. It would not be quite so bad, if you could specify multiple channel ranges in a single rule.

Very annoying.

John


----------



## Joke (Jun 15, 2011)

Absolutely absurd that this feature doesn't work. I have an HR44 capable of all kinds of magic, but there's no way for me to flip through channels or a channel guide to see if there might be a baseball game on that I want to watch?
Maybe two or three times a year I want to watch a sport other than the NFL. I might be looking for a local college football game or just an appealing MLB matchup. I have no idea what sports channels my package has, and there are over a hundred channels worth of RSNs and I'm certainly not going to make a hobby of figuring out and maintaining that list just to use it a few times.
Anyone have an efficient approach?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, TV apps. Take a look.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Must not be high on their priority list. It's right there with caller-ID and trick play on remote recordings. It would nice but I wouldn't hold my breath! It is now 2013....


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Absolutely absurd that this feature doesn't work. I have an HR44 capable of all kinds of magic, but there's no way for me to flip through channels or a channel guide to see if there might be a baseball game on that I want to watch?
Maybe two or three times a year I want to watch a sport other than the NFL. I might be looking for a local college football game or just an appealing MLB matchup. I have no idea what sports channels my package has, and there are over a hundred channels worth of RSNs and I'm certainly not going to make a hobby of figuring out and maintaining that list just to use it a few times.
Anyone have an efficient approach?


It would e nice but fixing it would not fulfill your need as even if you get a certain channel, the game you want may be blacked out on it


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If they do not intend on fixing it,
it would be nice to change it so that it is like the 2 that we can customize. Then we could go and uncheck all the channels we know that we do not get. It would be a little bit of a pain to do that on each receiver, but, it would get it corrected for that particular user.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Joke said:


> Absolutely absurd that this feature doesn't work. I have an HR44 capable of all kinds of magic, but there's no way for me to flip through channels or a channel guide to see if there might be a baseball game on that I want to watch?
> Maybe two or three times a year I want to watch a sport other than the NFL. I might be looking for a local college football game or just an appealing MLB matchup. I have no idea what sports channels my package has, and there are over a hundred channels worth of RSNs and I'm certainly not going to make a hobby of figuring out and maintaining that list just to use it a few times.
> Anyone have an efficient approach?


Thank you.
I watch sports EVERY NIGHT and have to do precisely what you say. I have learned only through trial and error what games I can and can't watch and the channels, but it's not consistent. The boolean search strings are a pain and I just can't make it work. The "Smartsearch" is a waste of time. TV Apps no longer works for me since switching to UVerse, but even if it did, what app tells you what games are on FOR ME? Just like channels I get should be FOR ME. I have the Sports Pack and have made two high-functioning favorites lists, but I can't search for a game.

Why isn't there a way to see what live sporting events are on FOR ME... with MY PACKAGE, the SPORTS PACK, and NFL ST. I want to see:

Tonight 7pm
Team @ Team (ESPN 206)
Team @ Team (MLBa 214-1)
___ @ Orioles (MASN 640)
___ @ Nationals (MASN2 641-1)
___ @ Braves (FSSO 646)

8pm
Reds @ Brewers (FSCIN 661-1)
Reds @ Brewers (FSIND 673-1)
____ @ Crew (FSDET+ 664-1)

etc, etc

Mixed sports, live games only. No games that are blacked out, no out-of-package channels. You know.. CHANNELS I GET.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

iPad app. If you don't have one, get a used one just for the DIRECTV app for iPad.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

iPad app. If you don't have one, get a used one just for the DIRECTV app for iPad.
Hmmm, that seems like a good idea..... you think?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Have I ever posted a bad idea?? 

Please, responses not necessary!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Please, responses not necessary!
Then we leave it at that.....


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Hmmm, that seems like a good idea..... you think?


Buying the phone is no big deal but paying $30 a month to use it is, especially if you don't need it for any other reason is.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> iPad app. If you don't have one, get a used one just for the DIRECTV app for iPad.


Quite a difference between the iPad, which I recommended, and an iPhone which I don't for this application (unless you already have one).


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Have I ever posted a bad idea??
> 
> Please, responses not necessary!


Yes, that one about an ipad is a bad idea. What will an ipad do to help me search on my guide? I don't own an ipad (or an i-anything) nor do I want one. I want to be able to search for live sports on my DIRECTV have an option for my guide to only show what I get. I have made favorites lists to accodate this but it still doesn't tell me what I can and can't watch, especially for sports.

How about a blackout symbol (the old Dish Network 311 receivers used the "no smoking" sign in the info) for the guide and a search function ON THE RECEIVER that works. I have tried to use the guide on the Internet, but there's no way to import my favorites lists online and it doesn't know the AM21 channels, which often show NCAA basketball and football when the ACC network is on CBS and Fox. Or the Durham Bulls.

Ain't nobody got time for boolean.

I do have Titan TV on my phone, but it also doesn't tell you what you can and can't watch in regards to sports.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I've been wishing this was fixed for years. I don't think it will ever happen, and I suspect it is because they want you to see certain channels as a form of advertising to get you to upgrade your subscription. It's the only explanation that makes any sense whatsoever. Otherwise, simple dynamic look-up tables can be employed, quite easily.

I've had Comcast side-by-side now for several months. I have to tell you - as aggravating as DirecTV's guide decisions are, Comcast's guide is a thousand times worse, and has single-handedly stopped me from dropping DirecTV altogether so far. However, I have a new mango tree planted in the vicinity of the only place I can put my dish. Between that, and the unbelievably dismal programming garbage coming out of providers, I'm going to be gone from pay TV within 5 years.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, that one about an ipad is a bad idea. What will an ipad do to help me search on my guide? I don't own an ipad (or an i-anything) nor do I want one. I want to be able to search for live sports on my DIRECTV have an option for my guide to only show what I get. I have made favorites lists to accodate this but it still doesn't tell me what I can and can't watch, especially for sports.

How about a blackout symbol (the old Dish Network 311 receivers used the "no smoking" sign in the info) for the guide and a search function ON THE RECEIVER that works. I have tried to use the guide on the Internet, but there's no way to import my favorites lists online and it doesn't know the AM21 channels, which often show NCAA basketball and football when the ACC network is on CBS and Fox. Or the Durham Bulls.

Ain't nobody got time for boolean.

I do have Titan TV on my phone, but it also doesn't tell you what you can and can't watch in regards to sports.


Sorry but Boolean only needs to be set up once if you are recording your teams. They are excellent at that. But yes for random sports its useless. 

I've been saying for years they need better ways to search just for sports!!!


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe I don't know what Boolean is. I was referring to that CCHANs crap that really doesn't work unless you know what channels to search in. I am not sure what Boolean recording is...


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

It's when they expect you to know a bit about programming and make long complicated search strings for a simple thing such as finding a program you are allowed to watch on a channel you are subscribed to.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe I don't know what Boolean is. I was referring to that CCHANs crap that really doesn't work unless you know what channels to search in. I am not sure what Boolean recording is...


That's it. You always know what possible channels your team is on in your market so its easy to set up once and leave it. 

It doesn't work so well if you aren't consistent in what sport and what team from one night to the next but its perfect for any one given team.

I get all my sports teams I watch recorded (7 of them) without fail using them. I also get all
My tennis majors And playoffs from any of the sports leagues.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It's when they expect you to know a bit about programming and make long complicated search strings for a simple thing such as finding a program you are allowed to watch on a channel you are subscribed to.


I should clarify my earlier statement. Boolean is perfect once set up and led alone. But it's stupid it's no an easy to use interface for everyone. 

And cig not being fixed by now should have made heads roll. Put me in charge of DIRECTV id give them 30 days and then fire who's in charge for failing. Rinse and repeat till corrected. Just no excuse after so many years. None.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Once more. CIG will not fix what the big topic here is, finding non-blacked out sports. 

As for the actual blackouts, if you are recording, it is more painful. If you are just roaming around and looking for a game to watch, you tune to it. If you can't get it, you haven't lost all that much time. And most of the time game search will find it. (Exceptions are MLB channel games which are a mess.) it's pretty good at finding college games. 

But again. CIG won't fix blackouts. CIG is not programs I get but channels I get. If you are in Colorado and have sports pack, you get YES but you don't get Yankee games on there without EI. So, CIG would say you get YES and you won't get the game anyway.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

tonyd79 said:


> Once more. CIG will not fix what the big topic here is, finding non-blacked out sports.
> 
> As for the actual blackouts, if you are recording, it is more painful. If you are just roaming around and looking for a game to watch, you tune to it. If you can't get it, you haven't lost all that much time. And most of the time game search will find it. (Exceptions are MLB channel games which are a mess.) it's pretty good at finding college games.
> 
> But again. CIG won't fix blackouts. CIG is not programs I get but channels I get. If you are in Colorado and have sports pack, you get YES but you don't get Yankee games on there without EI. So, CIG would say you get YES and you won't get the game anyway.


Good point. I do not understand why the MLB channel - supposedly the hub of MLB - has to input their games in the guide so stupidly. They should put TeamA @ TeamB in the guide for 213 and TeamC @ TeamD for 214(-1). Why confuse the matter and be the only channel that doesn't write the teams in there?

As for the second part, that's where I was going with the "no smoking" symbol. If there was a small symbol - like the "HD" icon in the guide - for blackouts, I would LOVE that. It would even be an improvement if the title of the game was darkened (like the distant and non-sub channels - you know, the channels that CIG SHOULDN'T show!)

What is the Boolean string to search for All games that I can watch:

I have the package that doesn't have premiums, second from the top.
I have Sunday Ticket, but no other sports packages.
I have the Spanish package, and the sports pack.
I would prefer it to not find Nascar or any form of racing.
No SD/HD duplicates.

So, I would need channels 2 to 50-2, 202 to 479, 490 to 718.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Who's going to code the MLB stuff? Tribune Media? MLB? DirecTV? With inaccurate info from MLB at times, and last minute switches, there's enough howling now when people do not understand blackout rules, or when a mistake is made by any party. Can you imagine the uproar when you fav. last minute team is shown blacked out and you find out later it was there for you to see? Or vice-versa?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Who's going to code the MLB stuff? Tribune Media? MLB? DirecTV? With inaccurate info from MLB at times, and last minute switches, there's enough howling now when people do not understand blackout rules, or when a mistake is made by any party. Can you imagine the uproar when you fav. last minute team is shown blacked out and you find out later it was there for you to see? Or vice-versa?


Right now, the description is the same for fios as well as directv, which means it is not coded upstream. As for changes, you put in "Game subject to change" which probably doesn't happen all that often anyway. It would be better than what they do now.


----------



## Joke (Jun 15, 2011)

tonyd79 said:


> Once more. CIG will not fix what the big topic here is, finding non-blacked out sports.
> 
> As for the actual blackouts, if you are recording, it is more painful. If you are just roaming around and looking for a game to watch, you tune to it. If you can't get it, you haven't lost all that much time. And most of the time game search will find it. (Exceptions are MLB channel games which are a mess.) it's pretty good at finding college games.
> 
> But again. CIG won't fix blackouts. CIG is not programs I get but channels I get. If you are in Colorado and have sports pack, you get YES but you don't get Yankee games on there without EI. So, CIG would say you get YES and you won't get the game anyway.


I'm not sure why you're under the impression that blackouts are the only problem. I'm thinking, "Price is pitching tonight, would be fun to watch the Rays game". I search, and it comes up on a bunch of channels. I try them all (which is a _painfully_ slow process, as it takes forever for it to inform me that I don't get that channel) and I don't get any of them. Then I think "Cardinals - Dodgers sounds like a good matchup", but at this point I'm assuming it will be the same fruitless waste of time, so I say screw it.

If DirecTV would simply throw out all the channels I don't get, it would waste way less of my time. Dealing with the odd blackout here and there would not be the deal-killer that the current system is.


----------



## Joke (Jun 15, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> iPad app. If you don't have one, get a used one just for the DIRECTV app for iPad.


Interesting, thanks for the info. What is it that the iPad app does differently from the onscreen guide or the web guide? Also, I have an Android phone and tablet -- can I get this experience on either of those?

And now for some rage directed at DirecTV (certainly not towards you): Why, DirecTV, on God's green earth would you put functionality in the iPad app that's superior to the functionality on your website? Programming this for the web would be the easiest thing in the history of easy things.


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't tie sports stuff to this. When random premiums and other channels have been listed under 'channels I get' for years how can I expect a nice sports blackout solution to be incorporated into it?

Two very different mechanisms IMO.

At some point in a pipe dream future we'll have better connected receivers, better performance, and features like these will exist.

Until then, I'll hope for a fix to the features that have been relatively broken for years. 

The sports stuff should be spun out into a discussion on the TV apps, since they seem to be somewhat addressing that there on the scoreboard, suggesting where to find the program. Not my wheelhouse though so will leave it at that.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Joke said:


> Interesting, thanks for the info. What is it that the iPad app does differently from the onscreen guide or the web guide? Also, I have an Android phone and tablet -- can I get this experience on either of those?
> 
> And now for some rage directed at DirecTV (certainly not towards you): Why, DirecTV, on God's green earth would you put functionality in the iPad app that's superior to the functionality on your website? Programming this for the web would be the easiest thing in the history of easy things.


Because the iPad is connected to your LAN, and the website goes all over tarnation. I don't know, but I suspect that bringing full IP functionality to our laptops, pad, androids, tablets via the web has many more pitfalls than the former (using only the LAN for local control and info.)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Interesting, thanks for the info. What is it that the iPad app does differently from the onscreen guide or the web guide? Also, I have an Android phone and tablet -- can I get this experience on either of those?

And now for some rage directed at DirecTV (certainly not towards you): Why, DirecTV, on God's green earth would you put functionality in the iPad app that's superior to the functionality on your website? Programming this for the web would be the easiest thing in the history of easy things.


Yes there's an android version. You should check it out. Just look for directv app made by directv.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

